# تحذير صحي؟؟؟؟؟



## اني بل (20 يوليو 2009)

جَـبت لكـمٍـ مـوٍضـوٍوٍع موٍب عَـشـآن تجرٍرٍبـوٍوٍنــهٍـ ..

عشـآن ـآلكـل ينتــبهٍـ لـهٍـ

 أتمنىـآ من ـآللهٍـ أن ـآلكل يستفيـد 

وٍهــذآ ـآلموٍضـوٍع جـآنــي ع الإيميــل قـلت أنزٍلـهٍـ لكمٍـ ..







.


.






^

فودكا VODKA

مشروب الفودكا هو مشروب كحولي شائع، يتم إنتاجه عن طريق تقطير ناتج تخمير البطاطا. تتكون الفودكا من الماء وكحول الإيثانول بشكل أساسي، مع القليل من الأطعام. يعتقد أن الإسم فودكا مرتبط بالكلمة السلوفاكية فودا (فودا, вода) والتي تعني الماء.

تستهلك الفودكا بشكل كبير في دول أوروبا الشرقية والدول الإسكندنافية، ويتراوح محتوى الفودكا من الكحول ما بين 35 إلى 75 بالمئة من الحجم.










^


الويسكي (Whiskey)


هو مصطلح يطلق على مجموعة واسعة من المشروبات الكحولية المقطرة من حبوب الحنطيات ومعتقة. 



هناك عده أنواع من الحبوب تستخدم، من ضمنهم الشعير والحنطة والذرة والزؤان.







ويسكي السكوتش


أنواع الويسكي




الويسكي من أنواع مختلفه

الويسكي أو المشروبات التي تشبه الويسكي تصنع في أغلب مناطق زراعة الحبوب، وتختلف أنواعه في الحبوب المستخدمة والمحتويات الكحولية والنوعية:

· الويسكي الأسكتلندي (السكوتش Scotch)، يجب أن يقطر مرتين ويعتق بصورة كاملة في اسكوتلندا على الاقل لمدة ثلاث سنوات.

· الويسكي الإيرلندي، مقطر ثلاث مرات ويجب أن يعتق لثلاث سنوات.

· الويسكي الأمريكي البوربون.

· ويسكي الشعير، مصنوع 100% من الشعير.

· ويسكي الحبوب المخمره

· ويسكي مخلوط من عدة أنواع وخاصة بين ويسكي الشعير والحبوب.









^

الكونياك CONIACK

الكونياك هو مشروب كحولي مقطر من العنب، سمي على اسم مدينة فرنسية اشتهرت بإنتاجه تحمل نفس الاسم، وهي واحدة من ثلاث مدن يتم إنتاج الكونياك فيها رسميًا في أوروبا، والمدينتان الأخرتان هما مدينة أرجمانك الفرنسية ومدينة جيريز الأسبانية.

حسب القانون الفرنسي حتى يتم إعطاء المشروب اسم الكونياك يجب أن يخطع لاشتراطات قاسية تضمن أنه يصنع بنفس الطريقة التي كان يصنع بها منذ 300 سنة، من ضمنها مثلاً أن يؤخذ عنبه من كرمات من أنواع معينة وأن يعتق على الأقل لمدة سنتين في براميل خشبية فرنسية.

نسبة الكحول
نسبة الكحول في الكونياك تقريبًا 40% ، لذلك يعتبر من المشروبات القوية.











^

جين GIN

الجن (بالإنجليزية: Gin)، هو مشروب كحولي قوي، يصنع من تقطير كحول البذور البيضاء وعنب الجونيبر، الذي يمنحه طعمه الخاص. طعم الجن الطبيعي هو جاف جداً، ولهذا يخلط مع مشروبات أخرى.

تاريخ الجن

يعود أصل الجن إلى هولندا في القرن السابع عشر، تم اختراعه من قبل الطبيب فرانسيسكوس سيلفيوس. تم إنتشاره في إنكلترا بعد الثورة المجيدة التى وضعت هولندي على العرش البريطاني. الجن الهولندي المعرف بالجينيفر، يختلف بصورة واضحة عن الجن الإنكليزي، لأنه مقطر من الشعير وأحياناً يعتق في الخشب لإعطائه شكل مشابه للويسكي.












^


تيكيلا Tequila

التيكيلا Tequila، هو مشروب كحولي مقطر مصنوع بصورة عامة في المناطق حول قرية تيكيلا، وهي قرية في غرب ولاية جاليسكو المكسيكية، حوالي 65 كم من كوادالاجارا.

المصدر

تصنع من نبات آكاف التيكيلا الأزرق (تدعى بنبتة الماكوي من قبل السكان المحليين)، جزء من عائلة الزنبق، والتي هي أصلها مكسيكي.










نسبة الكحول

أغلب التيكيلا تحتوي على 35% إلى 55% من الكحول.[1]








^

ساكي SAKI

الساكي (نيهونشو Nihonshu) شراب كحولي ياباني يصنع من الأرز المخمر ومكوناته الأرز والماء ويقدم عادة وهو ساخن.

وهو قديم العهد حيث كان يتم استخراجه من الأرز منذ قديم العصور في اليابان.

وغالبا مايتم صنعة في المنازل والبيوت

الساكي مشابه لمشروب البوظة المعروف في مصر.

المواقع

جزر اليابان – كوريا – الصين

نسبة الكحول

: من 30% الي 75% كحول صافي








^

عرق ARAK


العرق هو مشروب كحولي مقطر لا لون له محلى وغالباً مايكون فيه ينسون. 

يتم صنعه في شرق البحر المتوسط خاصة في لبنان، سوريا، فلسطين، الأردن، العراق وإيران.

العرق لايشرب مباشرة، ولكنه يخفف بإضافة نفس الكمية من الماء تقريباً، ويضاف معه الثلج. هذا التخفيف يسبب تغيير لون العرق من بلا لون إلى لون مستحلب. العرق يقدم عادة مع المزة، وهي عادة مجموعة من الأطباق الصغيرة التي يفضل الشاربون أكلها مع العرق قبل أكل الطبق الرئيسي.

التقليد المعروف هو أن يضاف الماء قبل الثلج، لأن إذا تم إضافة الثلج أولاً سوف يتكون طبقة غير مستحبة على وجه المشروب، ولنفس السبب لايمكن استخدام نفس الكأس، ويجب استخدام كأساً جديدةً. لذلك في المطاعم، عندما يتم طلب العرق، يتم إحضار عدة كؤوس مع القنينة. حلو المذاق

متغيرات

لطالما عد العرق من العنب المتخمر مع إضافة الينسون، ولكن يوجد اختلافات في بعض البلدان. تختلف التسمية في بلدان مثل تركيا، حيث يسمى بـ"راكي"، ويسمى أوزو في اليونان ومقدونيا وبلغاريا. وفي هذه البلدان، قد يصنع أيضاً من العديد من البذور والتين والخوخ والبطاطا. من أصناف العرق أيضاً العرق العراقي الذي يصنع من عصير التمر المخمر، ومن الزبيب في مصر.

في إيران، يسمى بإسم "عرق سگی" أي عرق الكلب، ويتم تصنيعة بدون ينسون وذو نسبة كحول عالية.

تاريخ
إن من المعتقد أن المشروب تم اختراعه من قبل المسيحيين واليهود في الشرق الأوسط الإسلامي، عندما استطاع العالم المسلم جابر بن حيان، اختراع أداة تقطير التي سهلت عملية صنع العرق.









^

شامبانيا

الشامبانيا هو نبيذ غازي يصنع من ارقى انواع العنب الفاخر عن طريق تحفيز عملية التخمر الثانوية للنبيذ في القنينة ليكي تتم عملية الكربنة. أي أنه مشروب كحولي يتم إنتاجه بتخمير العنب وعصير العنب.


سمي على اسم منطقة شامپان - أردان في فرنسا.

بالرغم من أن مصطلح شامبانيا يستخدم بصورة عامة من قبل كل صانعي النبيذ الغازي في العالم، إلا أن العديد يعتقدون أنه يجب أن يحتفظ بالمصطلح لأنواع النبيذ المصنوعة في منطقة شامبانيا فقط.

المواقع

فرنسا – سويسرا

نسبة الكحول

تبلغ نسبة الكحول من : 7% الي 18%








يتبع


.

.​


----------



## frenzy55 (20 يوليو 2009)

معلومات مفيدة و كان نفسي اعرفها من زمان مشكور عليها​


----------



## اني بل (20 يوليو 2009)

المشروبات الكحولية.. تدمر الإنسان بدنياً ونفسياً

تمتص بسرعة عن طريق المعدة والأمعاء الدقيقة بعد التعاطي 
وتنتشر في الجسم وتتكسر في الكبد 






 نهاية مؤسفة 


تعرف الخمر بأنها عصير العنب إذا اختمر أو كل مسكر مخامر للعقل والخمر من أقدم المواد التي تؤثر على المخ والتي عرفها الإنسان، وكان الناس في الأزمنة القديمة يستعملون الخمر كعلاج لبعض الأمراض.. وتنقسم المشروبات الكحولية إلى: 

 1-COLOR="Red"] مشروبات غير مقطرة[/COLOR]: 

تعتبر البيرة والنبيذ من المشروبات الكحولية غير المقطرة وتحضر بتخمير مادة نشوية لمدد متفاوتة، عادة تحضر البيرة من بذور الشعير المنبت في الماء وتتراوح نسبة الأكحول الأثيلي فيها ما بين 4 - 12٪ أما النبيذ فيحضر من العنب وتتراوح نسبة الكحول الأثيلي فيه ما بين 10 - 18٪. 

2- مشروبات مقطرة: 

من الأمثلة على المشروبات الكحولية المقطرة «المشروبات الروحية» الويسكي والفودكا وغيرها وتحضر هذه المشروبات عادة إما من الشعير أو العنب أو التمر بطريقة التخمير أولاً ثم تمر بعد ذلك بعمليات تخزين طويلة ثم التقطير وذلك من أجل رفع نسبة الكحول الأثيلي، وتحتوي الأنواع السابقة على نسبة كحولية ما بين 45 - 55٪ ويحوي الخمر بجانب الكحول نسبة من الماء وكذلك نسبة خفيفة جداً من الكحول المثيلي وشوائب تترسب عادة في الأوعية التي تخزن فيها الخمور. 

مصير الكحول في جسم الإنسان (الإيض): 

يمتص الكحول بسرعة عن طريق المعدة والامعاء الدقيقة بعد التعاطي عن طريق الفم ولكن يمكن أن يتأخر الامتصاص إذا كان في المعدة طعام. ينتشر الكحول بسرعة في جميع سوائل الجسم يتكسر الكحول في الكبد حيث يتحول إلى مادة تعرف باسم استيالدهايد ثم يحصل عملية أكسدة فيتحول إلى اسيتيت وثاني أكسيد الكربون.






ويكون تركيز المركب الناتج من التكسير هو اسيتالدهايد في الدم ل 0,5 جم لكل 1 كيلوجرام من الكحول هو 0,02- 0,06 وميكروجرام لكل ملي وذلك بعد 40 إلى 80 دقيقة من تعاطي الجرعة. ان الجرعة القاتلة من الكحول 50٪ حوالي 500 ملليلتر والتي تهضم بعد ساعة من التناول. وفي بريطانيا يكون ضد القانون قيادة السيارة لأي شخص تكون نسبة الكحول في الدم أكثر من 800 ميكروجرام لكل ملي أو 1070 ميكروجراماً لكل ملي في البول أو 35 ميكروجراماً لكل مل في النفس. 

تأثيرات الخمور على الإنسان: 

لا يقتصر أثر الخمور على مقدرة الإنسان على العمل ومقدار الجهد الذي يتحمله فحسب، بل يشمل تأثيرها كثيراً من أعضاء الجسم مثل المخ والأعصاب والقلب والجهاز الهضمي والكبد والعين، وتصيب الخمور هذه الأعضاء بإصابات قد تصل إلى حد تدهور الحالة الوظيفية لها وتدمير خلاياها، وينعكس إثر هذا التدهور على صحة الإنسان البدنية والنفسية مما يجعله غير قادر على العمل ويعتريه التعب والاعياء بعد بذل أقل مجهود، وقد يتحول المريض إلى إنسان عاجز عن الحركة لا يستطيع أداء أي عمل، بدنياً كان أو ذهنياً حيث يصبح ضحية الإدمان. 

ومدمن الخمر هو الإنسان الذي يتعاطى الخمر بكميات كبيرة وبصفة مستمرة حيث يستيقظ من نومه ولديه رغبة ملحة في تناول الخمر، فقد يتعاطاه قبل تناول طعام الافطار أو كبديل لطعام الافطار ويستمر في تعاطيها أثناء النهار والليل.
__________________

تليف الكبد أخطر الأمراض الناتجة عن تعاطي الخمور 






من أخطر الأمراض التي تنجم عن تعاطي الخمور امراض الكبد وأخطرها على الاطلاق مرض تليف الكبد، وتحدث أمراض الكبد اما بسبب تأثير مباشر للكحول الذي ينتشر في خلايا الكبد أو بسبب سوء التغذية الذي يسبب تدهور حالة الكبد الذي يسبب معاناة شديدة للمريض،

حيث يشكو من أعراض مختلفة مثل امتلاء البطن بالغازات وتقليل الشهية للطعام واليرقان، كما تشمل الأعراض في مرحلة متأخرة من تليف الكبد الاستسقاء والتقيؤ الدموي، ويسبب مرض تليف الكبد حدوث الوفاة في حوالي 50٪ من مجموع المصابين
تناول الأسبرين يؤدي إلى تفاقم إصابة المعدة لدى مدمني المسكرات 
0ينجم عن ادمان الخمور حدوث اضطرابات مختلفة في الجهاز الهضمي، وتشمل هذه الاضطرابات فقدان الشهية للطعام وعادة ما يكون هناك شعور بالغثيان في الصباح، ويسبب هذا الشعور عدم تناول وجبة الافطار.

وقد يصاب متعاطي الخمور بأمراض سوء الغذية ونقص الفيتامينات أما بسبب فقدان الشهية للطعام أو بسبب سوء امتصاص المواد الغذائية في الامعاء أو الاسهال أو بسبب اهمال الفرد لغذائه أو بسبب عجزه عن شراء الطعام، حيث يتكون غذاؤه أساساً من الأطعمة النشوية وقليل من البروتينات ويحدث نقص الفيتامينات بسبب اعتماده على المواد النشوية التي تحتوي على كميات ضئيلة من الفيتامينات.

وتتأثر العضلات بسبب سوء التغذية ونقص الفيتامينات كما تتأثر الأعصاب وعضلة القلب والعناصر المكونة للدم، وهذا يؤدي لى تدهور مستوى اللياقة البدنية للفرد المصاب. 

ومن الإصابات اتي يسببها تناول الخمور التهابات المعدة والمريء وقد يصاب الفرد بقرحة المعدة و قرحة الاثني عشر، وقد تؤدي هذه الإصابة إلى حدوث نزيف فقد دلت نتائج الدارسات التي أجريت على كثير من مدمني الخمور ان تناول الاسبرين يؤدي إلى تفاقم إصابة المعدة حيث ينجم عن ذلك حدوث نزيف شديد فيها.

ويسبب ادمان الخمور امتلاء البطن بالغازات مع الاحساس بآلام في المعدة. 

أم الكبائر تزيد من الشكوك وتتلف وظائف المخ

الدراسات تثبت فعالية فيتامين (ب) 
المركب في علاج الأمراض العصبية لدى المدمنين 

يسبب تعاطي الخمور اصابات بالغة الخطورة في المخ والجهاز العصبي، وقد تصل هذه الاصابات إلى مداها، حيث تتدهور وظائف المخ والاعصاب فيصاب الانسان بالامراض العقلية والعصبية. 

وتنجم هذه الاصابات اما عن تأثير مباشر للخمر على خلايا المخ والاعصاب، او كنتيجة لنقص مجموعة فيتامينات ب المركب بسبب سوء التعذية، وقد تحدث هذه الاصابات على اثر الاقلاع عن تناول الخمور بعد ان يقع الانسان في شراك الادمان. 

وتشمل الاصابات اعصاب السيقان، في بادئ الامر، حيث يكون هناك شعور بالتنميل والالم، وقد تمتد هذه الاصابات لتشمل اعصاب الذراعين واليدين، وقد تتحول الاعراض من مجرد الشعور بالتنميل والالم إلى ضعف في الاطراف. 

وتنجم هذه الاعراض غالبا عن نقص مجموعة فيتامينات ب المركب، حيث اثبتت الدراسات فعالية هذه الفيتامينات في علاج الامراض العصبية الناجمة عن تعاطي الخمور. 

وقد يؤدي تناول الخمور إلى ضعف الابصار بسبب حدوث اصابات في العصب البصري، قد تكون ناجمة عن نقص الفيتامينات. وتشمل اصابات العين تذبذب المقلتين.

كما ينجم عن تعاطي الخمور حالات عصبية أخرى مثل الاختلاط الذهني وفقدان الحس بالمكان والزمان والبلادة الحسية والخمول، وصعوبة التركيز الفكرى وبطء الاستجابة للاسئلة الموجهة للفرد المصاب. ومن الاعراض المميزة لتعاطي الخمور فقدان الذاكرة للاحداث القريبة ويطلق على هذه الحالة اسم ذهان «كورساكوف» والهلوسة الكحولية وهي سمعية حيث يوهم المريض سماع اصوات ليس لها مصدر. 

ومن اخطر الامراض التي تصيب متعاطي الخمر الخبل والجنون. 






ومن الامراض النفسية التي تنجم عن تناول الخمور مرض اطلق عليه اسم الشك المرضي او الغيرة المرضية، حيث يشكك مدمن الخمر في تصرفات زوجته ويتوهم انها تخونه مع رجل اخر، وقد تؤدي هذه الغيرة المرضية إلى حدوث الطلاق او إلى قتل الزوجة، كما تزدادنسبة محاولات الانتحار بين مدمني الخمور. 

حيث تدل بعض الاحصاءات على ان 8٪ من المدمنين الذين عولوجوا بمستشفيات الامراض العصبية والنفسية في بعض الدول انتحروا بعد مرور بضع سنوات من خروجهم من المستشفى. 

وتشمل اعراض الاقلاع عن تناول الخمور اعراضا نفسية وعصبية مثل الهلوسة والاختلاط الذهني، وعدم القدرة على تنسيق الحركات العضلية والارادية، والارتعاشات والتشنجات، وقد تحدث الوفاة بسبب اعراض الاقلاع.

منقول للاستفادة 
​


----------



## كوك (21 يوليو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومة*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يوليو 2009)

جورجينا

بغاية الاهمية لن اقول اكثر من ذلك..

يسوع يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على التحذير والمعلومات الهامه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Rosetta (22 يوليو 2009)

*مرررررررررررررسي يا جورجينا ..​*


----------



## ponponayah (4 أغسطس 2009)




----------

